#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Arabisch voor beginners

## ISA studentenvereniging

Heb je de Quran altijd al in de oorspronkelijke taal, het Arabisch, willen lezen, maar beheers je de taal niet? Hier kun je direct verandering in brengen met deze cursus in sha Allah. Aan het begin van de cursus Arabisch voor beginners ligt de focus voornamelijk op het kunnen onderscheiden van de Arabische letters en de klinkers. Naarmate de cursus vordert, verplaatst deze focus zich naar het lezen en herkennen van woorden. Dit gaat gepaard met het leren lezen van de Quran. Deze cursus bestaat uit 8 lessen, n keer per week, op de Vrije Universiteit.



Meld je aan via: https://www.svisa.nl/arabisch/

----------

